# My first camper conversion



## tclarkie (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is some pics of my semi -hitop or sorry hightop transit self build camper van. This was original a semi hightop but i fitted a hightop roof on it. I only paid £100 for the van and it cost £90 just for some welding to be done for mot and that was it. I have fitted mercedes swivel seats which i got for nothing thats why i used them after adjusting the bases to fit into transit. I have plylined it all and install skylight,i just need to get set on what i want and where to fit stuff.



Van before i started any work on it



Van after i put new roof on



All plylined and skylight in. Just need to decide on what i want and were.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 2, 2010)

well done m8 it'll be bostin when done i'm sure


----------



## tclarkie (Apr 11, 2010)

well i been busy since i last posted and my van has come a long way from the last pics. I have install sink and and unit which i had to make from sratch and the cupboard area for toilet and shower. The sink and cooker came from a static caravan which was free all the wood was free apart from the plywood which cost me about £40.00. I made the seating so it folds out into a double (i am only small,so big enough for me),i seen this idea on a website what someone else has done. I can still get access under the seating,this is  where the fuse and leisure battery is. I am planning to cover the walls with carpet and tile the area around the sink. Both front seats do turn around if needed. I have to install the waste tanks for shower and sink, fresh water tank and do the gas for cooker. I still just need to finish making doors for the sink cupboard as i think the original ones look crap.Cushions are what i got also from caravan but only temp as brother in law makes beds and sofas so he is making new ones when i am ready(so they dont get dirty) With help from my brother today he clean it with t-cut to make my van shine and l think it looks better then it did.


----------



## cornishgail (Apr 11, 2010)

This looks like real fun; we did a similar thing to a peugeot boxer having already converted an old mercedes. The van becomes your pride and joy and takes a place in your heart the same as your husband/wife!!
Hope you have many enjoyable trips in her when she's finished.


----------



## tclarkie (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my van is a he so i can blame a male for it breaking down.. Which i hope it doesn`t.


----------

